# Total Exec Sees Oil Production Limit Just Ahead



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The real story here is what political games will be played. On the one hand, countries like the U.S. with some reserves may think, "we need to hold onto our own supply so we don't run out." On the other hand, if they are confident that the transition to electric will happen sooner rather than later they may say, "Let's sell what we can while we can."

Expect the rhetoric to wax daily...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

I am one to hold onto what we have. In an emergency we will need it even if the country goes electric. It will never be fully electric anyway so we do need to keep ahold of our supplies. Just like any other country needs to hold onto some for themselves too. You can't fault anyone for doing that. So just because we say we don't have anymore to sell we do need to keep a pretty large reserve on tap for any we may need it even long after we go electric. Just in case. 

Pete


----------



## Wild (Aug 19, 2011)

Peak oil will follow peak environment catastrophes but why worry when N America is fully capable of producing it's own fuels & electricity without the need for dino.


----------

